# Hunter's Moon Tombstone



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Incredible work!


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

And this still has a special place in my cemetery every year!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

lisa48317 said:


> And this still has a special place in my cemetery every year!


Awww, that's great to hear


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks for posting! This turned out great!


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh man, that looks so cool!


----------

